# hello



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi everyone new to the site,love the information good stuff thanks


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Welcome to PT........*


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Welcome - I hope you get as much help as I did here - super place for info on keeping birds healthy and safe.

Hugh


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome! Looking forward to reading some of your post!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to PT


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk


----------

